# Snow Fall Totals?



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone know of a site or where you can get snowfall totals for past storms? I have an account questioning the snowfall amount for the blizzard here in NJ on 2/12/06. Any help, suggestions, etc...would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/fwd/productviewnation.php?pil=PHIPNSPHI&version=0
Click on the numbers until you find a version that works, try 2


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks....the exact city isn't listed, but it's a great help nonetheless. Thanks again.


----------

